# Cost of going to the movies



## Dawes (Jul 20, 2002)

Someone told me that the movie theatres make more money from snack food sales than from ticket sales. Could be true, I suppose. Seems like you need a second mortgage to afford food at the theatre.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 20, 2002)

I have heard this before - the money we spend on ticket prices actually goes almost in it's totality to the distributor and studio, so that the only place cinemas actually make their profit is in the concessions.  
Mind you, with the amount they make on popcorn and soft drinks they must still be raking it in.  I used to work in a bar (several bars, in fact, over the years), and I remember taking a course offered by the brewery company, at which I learnt that 'post mixed' soft drinks (i.e. from the soda 'gun') make over 300% profit for the bar.  And bars are usually cheap in comparison to cinemas!


----------



## Jedispara (Jul 20, 2002)

well i was just at  a movie, and yes the popcorn and drinks costs basically the same as a ticket, its so stupid..... you pay twice to see the movie once...


----------



## angelle myst (Jul 20, 2002)

If me and my friends are lacking in the money but we desperately just _have_ to go see a film, we buy a can of coke and some munchies from the newsagents and dont bother buying anything there at the cinema, then usually onto Maccy D's afterwards


----------



## duokilla (Jul 20, 2002)

Yeah the food is about half the price of the ticket but in the cinema near me its cheaper on Tuesdays


----------



## Jedispara (Jul 20, 2002)

ya i don't go that often, but i usually buy inside, its ludicris the prices....


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dawes _
> *Someone told me that the movie theatres make more money from snack food sales than from ticket sales. Could be true, I suppose. Seems like you need a second mortgage to afford food at the theatre. *



totally true.  i kid you not.  i used to work for a theater and they made way more money in snack sales than they did in ticket sales.  you may spend $5.50 on a movie (b4 6:00 that is) but if you buy a med popcorn and a med drink you spent around 10 bucks.  and they don't have to share that with anyone else.


----------



## Jedispara (Jul 21, 2002)

exactly.


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 23, 2002)

it's the same reason why they're more willing to let you switch your ticket, or get a raincheck, or even get your money back b4 they are willing to give you free food.


----------



## sidewinder (Jul 23, 2002)

i use my NUS card to get in for half price and if there a small group of my mates like 3 or 4 then we get snakes and share them as non of use have much dollar.


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 23, 2002)

i always just sneak stuff in.  i know you're not supposed to, but that's why God invented big purses.


----------



## sidewinder (Jul 23, 2002)

so i am not the only one who has tried that. wear really baggy jeans with big pockets and so far it works and nobody either notices or cares


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 24, 2002)

It is true that the cinema makes mre money out of food & drinks as you're not allowed to take your own food & drink into the cinema & so they can price them higher than what they actually are in the shops!


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 24, 2002)

yeah like when a candy bar that normally costs like 50 cents costs like 2 bucks...


----------



## Wingless Flyer (Jul 25, 2002)

The Odeon we have near us (well, 8 miles away in the next town  ) charges OTT for their stuff, I take my own, although we are not supposed too, I always get weird looks from the staff carrying that big old coat around that mysteriously puffs out as if I had something concealed under there


----------



## slayerette (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tokyogirl _
> *i always just sneak stuff in.  i know you're not supposed to, but that's why God invented big purses. *


HERE! HERE! 
I am like the queen of movies lately, due to the fact that my child broke his arm so we spend more time looking for indoor activities ( my summer has sucked!) & i would totaly go broke if i didn't search 4 ways to save $ & still take the kids so, i usaully take a back pack ( pokemon or something) in with me w/ kid stuff plus 
the added sodas & candy ( we like m&m crispys!) also, i found a local theater that has movies that have been out for a while for a dollar, you soo, can't beat that .
so far we've seen ( every friggin" kid movie around) ICE AGE twice
SPIRIT, HEY ARNOLD,(stupid movie) SPIDERMAN, (good movie) & all for like a total of three bucks each..(me & 2 kids)
at the regular theater it's like $6.50 for kids 8.50 for adults..


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 25, 2002)

That's why I take a coat or small bag with me & normally there's a bag of sweets & a drink in a bottle for me to have whilst watching the film as it's also pretty expensive at the cinema where I am to get in in the 1st place - 4 pounds 50 for an adult!  :evil:


----------



## sidewinder (Jul 25, 2002)

i love being a student i get in for Â£3.50 and walk in with a large coat over one arm filled with what ever i could find in the house and the best part is it my look strange especially in summer but i never get stopped (touchs wood like substance by PC).


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 26, 2002)

That's why I don't go to the cinema much myself as it's imply too expensive to go now comapired to once when it wasn't so expensive


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 26, 2002)

that's why i wait for so many to come out on video


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 28, 2002)

Tha's what I do too tokyo,a s I get to watch them for free! :rolly2:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 28, 2002)

you suck!  i hate you!  well, not really, but it's not fair anyway....


----------



## imported_Sandman (Jul 29, 2002)

Trips to the theatre are one of the few times I actually use a purse. Backpacks  get searched (esp. now after 9/11), but they'll leave my purse alone, so my treats are safe hee hee hee.
I don't actaully get out to the movies much anymore because they're so damn pricey. No longer a student and far from being a senior, I'm screwed.   But that's another story.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 29, 2002)

Tokyo, it all comes from working in the family business, I'm afraid to say, but the slight down side is that I have to return them the next day whether I've seenthem or not


----------

